# Sick Pig



## naturegurl (Apr 8, 2006)

My female pig has been rather ill for the past few days. She won't eat or drink. She just lays in the corner of the pen. I have seen her try to get up, but she can't . Can somebody help me?


----------



## John Schneider (Sep 9, 2005)

We will need some more details. Does she have a fever? You should always have a thermometer on hand...there is only one way to take a pigs temp! How old is she? Is she pregnant? How is her breathing? Any other symptoms?Is there a chance she is pregnant and in labour? This exact same thing happened to me recently when I bought a sow that was pregnant after I was assured that she wasn't! It was the furthest thing from my mind when she went down into labour. Scared me silly.

Without water your girl will not last long. Try to get some fluids in her by bringing a small dish to her nose. Sometimes a little molasses mixed in or some beer helps get her started to drink but try plain water first. 

Here is a link to a site I have used in the past. http://www.thepigsite.com/diseaseinfo/problemsolver.php
It pretty much brings up the worst case scenario, but at least it will help narrow things down.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

The time to call the vet was yesterday.


----------



## John Schneider (Sep 9, 2005)

Susie, there aren't many vets around that deal with hogs anymore and when you do find one, it would often cost more than the animal is worth. I don't know about Maine and France, but in a province the size of Alberta, I have found two vets that deal with pigs. If we called a vet at every instance that an animal gets sick, we sure wouldn't make any money at farming. I know it sounds harsh, but the reality is that we do our best to learn how to treat sick animals on our own and the one's that don't make it, weren't supposed to make it.


----------



## naturegurl (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks john for the advice. She seems to be doing better this evening, you were right she was very thirsty. I bought one of those bottle that you use to feed a calf, cut the nipple open a little more and fed her some water out of that. She seemed to perk up a little, got up walk around a bit went and got some water from her normal feeder and lied back down, she still wont eat. I did call a vet, and he told me that if she does have temperature then to give her some tenact myan. I am not sure if I am spelling this correctly, are you familar with this medicine? If she is still not feeling well then well have the vet come over. Thanks again for sticking up for me.


----------



## Misty (May 29, 2005)

John is right, more info is needed. Did your vet mean terramycin? When I had a sow down this year from a traumatic farrowing, I gave her molasses, corn syrup and corn oil. 1c of each molasses and syrup, 2 cups corn oil. Mix it in a mason jar and store it in a dark place. Mix with water 50/50 and give it. It will provide energy so she will get up and keep drinking/eating. It won't hurt her if she is pregnant. This is called Magic. I give it to the goats too.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

John Schneider said:


> Susie, there aren't many vets around that deal with hogs anymore and when you do find one, it would often cost more than the animal is worth. I don't know about Maine and France, but in a province the size of Alberta, I have found two vets that deal with pigs. If we called a vet at every instance that an animal gets sick, we sure wouldn't make any money at farming. I know it sounds harsh, but the reality is that we do our best to learn how to treat sick animals on our own and the one's that don't make it, weren't supposed to make it.


I guess that my wonderful vet has me spoiled. I can often just call, and ask for advice.


----------



## John Schneider (Sep 9, 2005)

Yes Susie...you are spoiled indeed! I have a hard time just getting a vet to return my calls! My brother-in-law is a vet and a very good one. But he is an equine vet and admittedly knows less about pigs than I do.

Good to hear that your girl is getting water. Keep up with bottle watering her for a while. They will need gallons of water to get re-hydrated. The biggest thing is to get her temp. I know it sounds bad, but it is really easy to get one of those digital thermometers, dip it in some water and stick it up her bum until it beeps. If she is sick with an infection, her temp. will be up over 103 degrees...normal is anywhere around 100 to 102. Then you will need some sort of antibiotic to control the infection. There are several so just go with what your vet says.When administering anit-biotics, you need to keep going with injections even after she is back to normal...your vet will give you instructions on this. Buckshotboers has a very very good idea with mixing water and molasses and corn syrup/oil. I would take his advice as this will be a mixture that is similar to those sports drinks. Gatorade for pigs!


----------

